# Updated My "mods" Section Of Web Site



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Finally took the time to take some pictures of some of the mods I've done recently.

The section on the right is the newer Mods...the section on the left was done my Y-Guy before I bought his Outback.

Hope you enjoy them.
http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/trailer_mods.htm

Accumulator Tank

Additional Drawers

Fishing Pole Holder

Convert Step to Storage

Bunk House Conversion

Flip Out Door to Drawer

Closet Conversion

Rear Hitch Added to Outback

Axle Flip - Scissor Jacks - 15" Wheels

Key Lockbox

Spare Tire Cover - GO BEAVS!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

A lot of good ideas!
GREAT job!

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

SHOW OFF!!!

(nice job!!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> SHOW OFF!!!
> 
> (nice job!!)


Hey...I had 10 weeks off. Had to get in some Outback time. (besides camping of course)


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

WOW... Very nice!







Lots of work, but worth it I'm sure.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow! big list...you've almost caught up with the rest of us









I wish dh worked on our Outback when he has the time off...
Lately it's been all about the boat...fixing the boat, washing the boat, waxing the boat, fishing with the boat...

I can't wait for Fall


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice job lots of good mods some I would like to do to my Outback.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Wow! big list...you've almost caught up with the rest of us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOAT = Bring Out Another Thousand


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

That looks like just the ticket for my fishing pole problem. I'm guessing those clips are pretty strong. Would they hold the poles if they were mounted to the "ceiling" of the garage?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

Really great mods. You have done an outstanding job. I like your website as well. I am not sure what takes more time the mods or posting them on the web.









Thor


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Great mods, pictures and explanations of mods. Makes it easy for someone to attempt any of them.
I too agree, your web site is great.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Jim,

On the hitch mod, do you think there is enough clearance around the spare for one of those bicycle haulers that can be "hitched" there?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> That looks like just the ticket for my fishing pole problem. I'm guessing those clips are pretty strong. Would they hold the poles if they were mounted to the "ceiling" of the garage?


Unless you had a 60lbs Sturgeon on the line...these will be more than enough to hold your poles overhead. You might want to get 3 and have one in the middle.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Jim
> 
> Really great mods. You have done an outstanding job. I like your website as well. I am not sure what takes more time the mods or posting them on the web.
> 
> ...


Thanks...but to me honest, the web page is a simple template from Microsoft FrontPage. It only takes a few clicks here and there...paste in the pictures and then publish.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jcat67 said:


> Jim,
> 
> On the hitch mod, do you think there is enough clearance around the spare for one of those bicycle haulers that can be "hitched" there?


Good eye....









As it stands, my bike rack will not reach with the spare tire. Solution? I have a hitch extender that gives me an extra 6-7" and that puts it out far enough to get past the spare tire.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Great job with the MODs!!! I am still plugging along with mine. The Outback is turning into more of a money pit than my boat. I surf this site and always find something else to make or buy. Do you thing the Hitch MOD would be strong enough to tow a 2500 pound boat? Here in Texas we can tow tandem. It would be great to be able to tow both the TT an the boat or the TT and The ATV to my favorite hunting or fishing spots in the area.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Paul said:


> Great job with the MODs!!! I am still plugging along with mine. The Outback is turning into more of a money pit than my boat. I surf this site and always find something else to make or buy. Do you thing the Hitch MOD would be strong enough to tow a 2500 pound boat? Here in Texas we can tow tandem. It would be great to be able to tow both the TT an the boat or the TT and The ATV to my favorite hunting or fishing spots in the area.


My hitch is custom made for the Outback by the welding shop (not an off the shelf model) and they told me it could tow another trailer if I wanted to. Of course I won't (not legal in Oregon) but I'm sure you could tow that light boat. You'd have to do some number crunching to get the tongue weight back in line once you connected to boat.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the photos of the hitch on the back of your trailer. I've been studying and looking for a good way to do this mod. Yours seems like the best one yet. I will be taking the photos to my guy at the weld shop this evening. This looks like it is a lot simpler than what he is proposing.

A couple questions, though. You have the left and right ends of the hitch welded (or bolted) to the inside of the frame members that the bumper is welded to. Are those rectangular tube projections (that you welded to) run the length of the frame? Are they part of the frame? Or are they just welded onto the back of the frame? (The only way to know is to drop down the underbelly, which is a big job if you include resealing, or to ask someone who has done that. So I thought I'd ask.)

Also, how long have you been using this (miles) and how has it held up? Any cracks in the welds? Anything you'd do differently if you had it to do again? How many bikes do you hang on it?

Inquiring minds wnat to know!

Thanks again for the inspiration (that will help avoid some perspiration!).

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> Also, how long have you been using this (miles) and how has it held up? Any cracks in the welds? Anything you'd do differently if you had it to do again? How many bikes do you hang on it?


I've have this on for a little over a year now. There are no signs of cracks or problems with the setup. I'd say I have about 5,000 miles on this setup. The only thing I would different is to try to find a long hitch receiver. I have to use a hitch extension to avoid the spare tire. I hang 4 bikes off the back of this and have had zero issues.


----------

